# ID Book / Card



## sbender (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi

I have now received my PR and wanted to check what are the requirements to apply for a ID book/ Smart Card?

Can I go to any Home Affairs in CT or does it have to be the big one in Town?

Look forward to some help please 

Thanks
Sharon


----------



## 1395193 (Jan 17, 2017)

Congratulations on becoming PR!

Do you have Verification of PR?



sbender said:


> Hi
> 
> I have now received my PR and wanted to check what are the requirements to apply for a ID book/ Smart Card?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

you can go to any Home Affairs office.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

*ID Application*

You can go to any home affairs. Preferably your closest. Congrats on your PR. Which category did you apply for and when did you apply?


----------



## sbender (Apr 13, 2010)

bendoro said:


> Congratulations on becoming PR!
> 
> Do you have Verification of PR?



What is verification of PR?? and where do I get this?


----------



## sbender (Apr 13, 2010)

jollem said:


> You can go to any home affairs. Preferably your closest. Congrats on your PR. Which category did you apply for and when did you apply?



Applied in August Last year, received it in Jan. Been here 6 years with valid Work Permits so applied based on that (not sure what category)


----------



## Jb1970s (Feb 16, 2017)

You don't sound like someone who seen PR application form before not to talk of the certificate. Pardon me i may be wrong, but how can you not know what category you applied under and also not know what Verification of PR means.



sbender said:


> Applied in August Last year, received it in Jan. Been here 6 years with valid Work Permits so applied based on that (not sure what category)


----------



## sbender (Apr 13, 2010)

Jb1970s said:


> You don't sound like someone who seen PR application form before not to talk of the certificate. Pardon me i may be wrong, but how can you not know what category you applied under and also not know what Verification of PR means.


I hired an agent to do it for me so was not involved with any of the forms or anything. I thought that was what this forum was for... asking questions we need answers to. Rude comments are a bit unnecessary. If you have nothing to say that will answer my question, rather not comment please.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

PR verification is a document that you get when you apply for you PR verifying that your PR is legitimate. it's the same as your PR only with a stamp that says PR verified........ Im sure you got this document together with your original PR.


----------



## sbender (Apr 13, 2010)

Ebenezar1 said:


> PR verification is a document that you get when you apply for you PR verifying that your PR is legitimate. it's the same as your PR only with a stamp that says PR verified........ Im sure you got this document together with your original PR.


Hi there, thank you for that. Yes I did get it.. I just called it a certified copy. Did not realize it was the PR Verification. Appreciate your response.


----------



## Jb1970s (Feb 16, 2017)

I did apologize in my first comment and I quote " Pardon me, i may be wrong"


----------



## Kaska (Mar 28, 2011)

i have applied for my ID book yesterday, you need to take 
* copy of passport ( certified)
* copy of birth certificate (certified)
*copy of PRP as well as copy of the verification ( i had them certified)
*2 black ID photographs

they will ask you to fill a form and they will take your finger prints , you dont need to pay for first application , the kind lady told me waiting time is anything from 3-6 months 

good luck and i hope this info helps


----------



## Jb1970s (Feb 16, 2017)

Some other documents may be required depending on the category of which your PR falls in. I had to apply for marriage register first since mine was 26(b).

I was told this take 3 months.

So if you're applying under 26(b), you will need a copy of marriage register and marriage certificate with copy of spouse ID.


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

after getting non citizen id,, how long u need to wait for citizen id?some 1 told me now its after 5years u can apply for it?


----------



## sbender (Apr 13, 2010)

Kaska said:


> i have applied for my ID book yesterday, you need to take
> * copy of passport ( certified)
> * copy of birth certificate (certified)
> *copy of PRP as well as copy of the verification ( i had them certified)
> ...


Thank you so much for this info.


----------



## sbender (Apr 13, 2010)

Jb1970s said:


> Some other documents may be required depending on the category of which your PR falls in. I had to apply for marriage register first since mine was 26(b).
> 
> I was told this take 3 months.
> 
> So if you're applying under 26(b), you will need a copy of marriage register and marriage certificate with copy of spouse ID.



How do you know what category your PR falls in?


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

sbender said:


> How do you know what category your PR falls in?


mine was 26b but i never add marriage certificate or somthing ,it was on spouse ,, i took my PR plus PR cetified letter n thats all,,, got it after i think a month n so


----------



## sbender (Apr 13, 2010)

colesbergkhn said:


> mine was 26b but i never add marriage certificate or somthing ,it was on spouse ,, i took my PR plus PR cetified letter n thats all,,, got it after i think a month n so


Thank you


----------



## Jb1970s (Feb 16, 2017)

When was this?



colesbergkhn said:


> mine was 26b but i never add marriage certificate or somthing ,it was on spouse ,, i took my PR plus PR cetified letter n thats all,,, got it after i think a month n so


----------

